# Gold nugget



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Good shot! I know how hard the nugget can be to catch. Your's getting more friendly yet? I've had mine for over 6 months and he is just now starting to show himself. You really have to sneak up on mine to get any pic at all.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

I've always loved Gold Nugget Plecos.


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

How much is one of those?


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Years ago when I looked, for a smaller adult I believe they were about 75 dollars.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Currently they are around $30.

Edit: almost forgot to say, there are many different ones too. Small spot large spot etc. Mine has been called a queen gold nugget by some. I think it's a medium spot, and it looks like this is the same as mine.


----------

